# New, Cheap Ruger Revolvers



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Read more: https://www.ammoland.com/2019/04/ru...r-22-lr-single-action-revolver/#ixzz5lfoLhEMJ 
Under Creative Commons License: Attribution 

"U.S.A. –-(Ammoland.com)- Sturm, Ruger & Company, Inc. (NYSE: RGR) introduces the Wrangler single-action revolver chambered in .22 LR. Built on the legacy of the popular Ruger Single-Six, the new Wrangler complements Ruger’s rich history of producing quality, rugged, reliable single-action revolvers. The attractive price, combined with the affordability of rimfire ammunition, make this revolver ideal for learning to shoot, introducing friends or family to the sport, or just experiencing the fun of single-action shooting."

They have a unique look about them:















https://ruger.com/products/wrangler/models.html


----------



## ridgerunner1965 (Apr 13, 2013)

I have looked at those and I do like them. especially for the price.

ill wait a bit and see what the reviews are like.

revolvers with non adjustable sights can be a crap shoot. if I see people saying they shoot high or low or 4" to the west im out.

I have no problem with non adjustable sights but they must print to poa. or at least minute of rabbit close.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

not a revolver but their new Security 9 and security 9 compact look like a huge value for the dollar.

the Security 9 is within an ounce of and nearly identical to a G19 but at 320 dollars vs 499 fro the glock. and I like my Glocks but thinking about a budget security pistol the ruger certainly presents a lot of value.

the security 9 compact looks to be a direct competitor to the G26 and Sig 365


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

ridgerunner1965 said:


> revolvers with non adjustable sights can be a crap shoot. if I see people saying they shoot high or low or 4" to the west im out.


That's often a matter of finding the right loads to use.


----------



## crehberg (Mar 16, 2008)

I like the looks....but I think I'll stick with my Heritage Rough Rider. I gave $139 for it on sale and it has dual cylinders so it can shoot LR or Magnum. Not the prettiest gun ever...but it does the job.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I see these revolvers as targeting the heritage Rough Rider market.

I am on a trapping forum and dispatch pistol comes up a-lot. most will tell you buy quallity and it will serve you well and you won't need to buy twice , many guys have been carrying the same ruger revolver on the line for 30+ years.

guys see a price tag hurdle to the quality and worry about the harsh conditions on the expensive gun.

this may be just the revolver and price point to secure the trapping market as well as others that are himming and hawing between Heritage-RR and the Ruger.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

ridgerunner1965 said:


> ...revolvers with non adjustable sights can be a crap shoot. if I see people saying they shoot high or low or 4" to the west im out.
> 
> I have no problem with non adjustable sights but they must print to poa. or at least minute of rabbit close.



The front blade on a fixed-sight revolver is usually tall and thin enough that you can’t adjust it for windage. Just tweak it the direction the POI is off, chasing the POI to POA. 

Most manufacturers will leave the blade a little tall to account for gun-to-gun variance and leave meat to adjust POI up to suit the shooter. There are pin-on overblades you can install in the event that yours shoots too high. 

Different loads will shoot different POI, like BFF says, but you’re not going to get the big vertical differences in a .22 like you do with a big-bore because there’s just not that much recoil in a .22. You’ll get some elevation differences, on par with the windage differences you see between loads, but nothing like the change in POI you can effect with different velocities in a .38 or .44.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> not a revolver but their new Security 9 and security 9 compact look like a huge value for the dollar.
> 
> the Security 9 is within an ounce of and nearly identical to a G19 but at 320 dollars vs 499 fro the glock. and I like my Glocks but thinking about a budget security pistol the ruger certainly presents a lot of value.
> 
> the security 9 compact looks to be a direct competitor to the G26 and Sig 365


I can vouch for the Security 9.
It's a nice gun, fits my hand well and hits what you point it at.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

I've got a few old style cowboy pistols like that. My .22 pistols are primarily plinkers, so the ability to reload somewhat quickly is a nice feature. These are real slow to load / unload compared to a S&W or Taurus type revolver where the cylinder kicks out to the side and all loads dumped at once.

In a .22, I'd probably opt for a semi auto with magazines, or a revolver that's easier to load & unload. Wouldn't be a fan of those fixed sights either. That's why they are cheap, absolutely bare bones, no bells & whistles.


----------



## RideBarefoot (Jun 29, 2008)

BFF, thank you for the link.

As someone with significant nerve damage in my dominant hand, that very low recoil is appealing.


----------

